# Golden puppies to be put down at Spaulding Shelter in GA tomorrow?!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Spa;ding is one of the worse places in Amaerica in my book. We use to pull from there years ago. I hadn;t heard much out of them since moving but they are terrible for sure.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

If I lived in GA I would snatch them up and foster those poor girls. So young to miss out on life. Keep us posted on this one.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I looked at Spalding's site (the actual one, not the one listed above( and I don't see either the mix or the puppies listed on there. Maybe they were rescued already?


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

oh god. I feel sad and sick looking at all of these poor babies.


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm less than 4 hours from the shelter and would adopt a dog in a heartbeat from there if it was in my budget. It makes me sick to see "gassing chamber" written on everypage of the website.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I took a peek at the site.. I feel so bad for those dogs...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What in the world are 3 golden puppies doing in that place? i don't understand. Also it broke my heart to look at the pictures of all the the other wonderful dogs that are going to be put to sleep thru no fault of their own. These mixes ae going to be put to death and meanwhile multitude of breeders(?) are out breeding mixes and calling them designer dogs. It is just to sad.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I just called and left a message for the Atlanta GR rescue. I also sent them an email. Maybe they can help (?)


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

This is so sad

This place in Georgia is the pits of all HELL. For these babies to be on the list to be gased on Wednesday they have been there for a while.

Have crossed post to everyone I know.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I cross posted as well...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Does this place really gas the animals? How barbaric! I thought the chambers went out years ago. I've never heard of a facility that still uses this horrendous method of 'euthanasia.'


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I cant belive that they kill puppies! Its not like they are unadoptible. That place is horrible!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Call me suspicious. But Golden puppies can be sold for good money. Why would any shelter put out a timed notice unless they were trying to "sell" them to rescues and soft hearted people. I know they need rescuing. I just smell a rat.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

The city of Tulsa, Oklahoma still uses gas and we're a so-called progressive city. Thank goodness that rescue groups and the SPCA regularly pull animals from the city shelter, but they can't pull them all. If you take a dog to the city shelter here, it's a death sentence. 

I'm sure someone will get those babies out of Spaulding...


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I certainly hope they do quickly as this place sounds like pure hell!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i just emailed our local Golden Retreiver rescue about this situation, hopefully they know of a rescue in that area that could save these poor babies. Denise


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gas? That breaks my heart.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Odd, though, that if they still need rescuing, they are not listed on the Spalding Animal Shelter website: http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm

The website the OP listed is an organization that tries to save animals from Spalding. Perhaps they have not updated their website yet to reflect the adoptions.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I really appreciate everyone's help--thank you all for cross-posting or contacting all of the rescues closest to that facility...

I don't know much about the GR rescues down there--and I may have an old version of their website (I don't know how the shelter's website is set up......).

Please keep this thread updated as soon as you find out anything. 

The babies, if they're still there, don't have much longer...

SJ


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Odd, though, that if they still need rescuing, they are not listed on the Spalding Animal Shelter website: http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm
> 
> The website the OP listed is an organization that tries to save animals from Spalding. Perhaps they have not updated their website yet to reflect the adoptions.


 
They are still on there....it is on page 2

http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html

A lot of you know Gail from Goldstock...I sent her this info...she is going to find out about these babies

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> They are still on there....it is on page 2
> 
> http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html
> 
> ...


Spaldingdogs.com is not the official Spalding County Animal Shelter site. It looks like spaldingdogs.com is a private group that attempts to facilitate the adoption of Spalding dogs - they get the word out about dogs who's time is running out. When I looked on the _official_ Spalding County site (spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com), several of the non-goldens listed on the other site were still available, but not the golden puppies or the golden/chow mix.

P.S. - I think it's wonderful that they want to save dogs, but they do not seem to have updated their site as recently as the actual county site.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Odd, though, that if they still need rescuing, they are not listed on the Spalding Animal Shelter website: http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm
> 
> The website the OP listed is an organization that tries to save animals from Spalding. Perhaps they have not updated their website yet to reflect the adoptions.


The other website is a volunteer group that walks the shelter and takes current pictures, I think they are actually more up to date than the city website.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> What in the world are 3 golden puppies doing in that place? .


there are four of them =( i just looked. how sad


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

those poor babies.. how could this shelter not be willing to give them a chance?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We have to have someone in GA who can pull them - anybody know someone who knows someone who knows someone in GA?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

There can be a great deal involved with puppies from shelters. We have had two litters rescued from shelters in the past 4 months all die from parvo. It cost us thousands for each litter not to mention the devastation felt when you know there is nothing more you can do. Some shelters are better than others at keeping puppies in isolated areas, while others just throw them in with the general population exposing them to so much. It is so sad. Poor little babies.......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> There can be a great deal involved with puppies from shelters. We have had two litters rescued from shelters in the past 4 months all die from parvo. It cost us thousands for each litter not to mention the devastation felt when you know there is nothing more you can do. Some shelters are better than others at keeping puppies in isolated areas, while others just throw them in with the general population exposing them to so much. It is so sad. Poor little babies.......


I know what you mean Lisa.....


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

*Happy News*

Got message from Gail...the babies have been pulled and are safe

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Yay!! I hate to read these threads......but then love the happy endings


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

MotherHen said:


> Got message from Gail...the babies have been pulled and are safe
> 
> Charlotte
> (MotherHen)


That is great news! What will happen to them now that they are out of there? Is Gail a member of GRF?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness someone got them out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great...glad they are safe.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful news! ... now if we were only able to help all of the others 

I called the GA Humane Society yesterday and left a message for them regarding the cruel practice of gassing those poor creatures. I asked if there was anything that could be done to stop this. Haven't heard back from them yet, though.


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

These babies have rescue -- they may even be out the door already. 

And, yes, Spalding still gasses. A number of shelters in GA still use gas. Its inhumane and barbaric......

The reason the puppies weren't on the official spalding site is b/c spalding doesn't like to publicize puppies. If you've had ANY experience with Georgia (or any of the deep south shelters) you know that people do NOT vaccinate their pups, and diseases run rampant.  For that reason, shelters are often afraid to tell the public about the puppies for fear that they will get sick, and people will get "upset." (no, I don't understand the logic either!) 

The only reason we know about puppies in Spalding is b/c of a couple of amazing volunteers who go in there everyday and take pictures. 

If you ever have any questions about Spalding please feel free to email me, and I will try to answer what I can for you...I have a number of contacts down that way.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

MotherHen said:


> Got message from Gail...the babies have been pulled and are safe
> 
> Charlotte
> (MotherHen)


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :You_Rock_

God Bless you all--everyone who helped out--or even just offered some support!

Crap, I'm tearing up.................


SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

4everhayley said:


> These babies have rescue -- they may even be out the door already.
> 
> And, yes, Spalding still gasses. A number of shelters in GA still use gas. Its inhumane and barbaric......
> 
> ...



Thanks for your offer of help--you'll be an important cog in our efforts to rescue the southern-born GRs!

THanks so much!

SJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This i s great news. now they can get lovijng homes and lilve long lives, n ot snuffed out as babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy for the puppies!

I saw on Petfinder there is also a very young Golden Ret./Pyr there that someone's brother is supposed to save today. Her name is Marjorie.
Dog is beautiful!!
Here is the 3 mos. old Golden Ret./Pyr's topic on Petfinder
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=148338


Here is his video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lla8O_hvCQQ&NR=1


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> Thanks for your offer of help--you'll be an important cog in our efforts to rescue the southern-born GRs!
> 
> THanks so much!
> 
> SJ


My pleasure! Just let me know!


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> So Happy for the puppies!
> 
> I saw on Petfinder there is also a very young Golden Ret./Pyr there that someone's brother is supposed to save today. Her name is Marjorie.
> Dog is beautiful!!
> ...


Yup - this baby is already out of the shelter. YAY!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful news, 4everhayley I saved you to my address book in case of further GA saves. Thanks


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So glad to hear the little ones are out of there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*4everhaley*

4everHaley:

I know you!!


----------

